# South Coast Show - Sunday 18th April



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Who's competing, spectating or whatever else going on during the day?

Can't get there myself this year, but for me and those of you who are still keen on getting a glimpse of those competing there's a stream being launched for the evening show from 6pm here;

http://www.portsmouthlive.tv/

:thumb:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Im competing in U90kg class


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

was suppose to be competing in the junior class but no more lol!! will still be there though as my training partner is in the classic class...


----------



## dannydelts (Sep 21, 2009)

im doing under 80kg class


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Spectating, tanning and watching the circus:lol:


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

notorious1990 said:


> was suppose to be competing in the junior class but no more lol!! will still be there though as my training partner is in the classic class...


why have u pulled out??


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i'll be there with zee missus


----------



## ScottCP (Aug 26, 2007)

Il be there competing in the juniors


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

me and wife are going


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Theres a walkabout bar across from the venue. Im working at walkabout now so going to try and blag a discount card for the day.

25% off burgers and stuff yey!


----------



## forddee (Nov 13, 2008)

Good luck with the show Tom and all.

What are the opening and reg times?

Daz


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I'll be there as I know a few people doing it, but I'll mostly be there to keep an eye on the competition 

Tom I promise I wont shout anything related to 'Pasty's' or 'Batons' when sitting near your parents or future wife again lol


----------



## Lulu (Mar 18, 2010)

I'll be there to watch - see what other (if any) fitness competitors are doing in their routines and trying to get a bit of a kick up the butt motivation wise. Hoping to do the London show in 4 weeks, but not sure I'll be ready! :whistling:


----------



## Normangorman (Mar 19, 2010)

I've been to every show since 2004- brilliant show. Competing in it for the second time this year- I've never had a bad time there. Great venue & event.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

i'll be there hopefully in the u100kg


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

il be there.. rubbing DB up in all the right places 

(for his tan ofcourse)


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Luke Nichols and I are coming down


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

MissBC said:


> il be there.. rubbing DB up in all the right places
> 
> (for his tan ofcourse)


and falling over seats and getting shouted at by the camera/DVD crew lol :lol:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> and falling over seats and getting shouted at by the camera/DVD crew lol :lol:


hahahahaha that was funny, almost flashed too lol


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I'd love to come down and watch but my missus thinks i'm gay for wanting to look at semi clad men!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Smitch said:


> I'd love to come down and watch but my missus thinks i'm gay for wanting to look at semi clad men!


If it makes her feel better I'll get my 'TinyTinyTom' out for her on stage?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Smitch said:


> I'd love to come down and watch but my missus thinks i'm gay for wanting to look at semi clad men!


You know she probably has a point....how, when you explain to people what happens, can it not sound gay!!!!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I know!

Can we drive all the way to Portsmouth so i can look at some oiled up men flexing their muscles on a stage????

GAY!!!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

you need to reframe it to her

Its not you looking at men its for her so she can legally perv at men.

While you get some cheap protein


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

It's amazing that they're streaming it. Good luck tom and everyone else competing!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Bump - Streams up and running!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Ak_88 said:


> Bump - Streams up and running!


LINK???

ok seen the link...lol


----------



## Aron (Mar 29, 2010)

doesnt seem to be workin for me


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm getting it, try opening it again and waiting for a while...there have just been pole dancers on....


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Sound is abit messed up...not sync'd


----------



## Aron (Mar 29, 2010)

does anybody elses picture keep freezing or is it just my 5hit laptop?


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Yep it's a pretty poor stream, given up for now!


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Mine freezes every so often...still watching through it though. Not that bad.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Yeah got to say, not the greatest stream


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

just come back from the pre-judge

UKM's tiny tom is in unreal condition and size... could take the whole show IMO


----------



## Aron (Mar 29, 2010)

what time is he due on?


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

King Dong :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Aron said:


> what time is he due on?


quite late i can imagine, 8pm+

chest is thick and full, better conditioning than last years showing :beer:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Not going back for the evening show IB?


----------



## Aron (Mar 29, 2010)

cheers bud, i hope he does well.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Ak_88 said:


> Not going back for the evening show IB?


no mate, had the nipper with me and it was hard enough for her to sit still for the 4-5 hours of pre-judging!

pre-judge its clear to see placings, the best conditioning has to be of the guy in the classics who came out wearing a mask + hat.

Also to be stopped mid-routine by the judges for it lol


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Aah your little one could have had an easter egg IB!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

my connection not too bad but freezes now and again


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i know! gutted as i would of nabbed it lol


----------



## bbkam (Jun 23, 2008)

Connection not too great, but its something ey lol, have the juniors come on yet for the evening show?


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Touching IB :lol:

Hope Tom and DB stay in until I've finished eating


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Anyone else's playing up now?


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

The piece of ****e! Been watching since 6 now its the part i wanna see and its bloody crashed!!! :cursing:


----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

Steedee said:


> The piece of ****e! Been watching since 6 now its the part i wanna see and its bloody crashed!!! :cursing:


X2


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

same here, wanted to see DB but it seemed have stopped working properly


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

aaaaaaaaaaaaargh only just seen this thread,clicked on link and its not working


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

You've not missed much Wee - it's been a slideshow all evening.


----------



## bbkam (Jun 23, 2008)

Anyone have any results yet? This stream is ****ing me off lol


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

mone not workin... went off when kizzy vaines was about to come on. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

TBH you havn't missed much, I got to about U80's and went to eat, came back and it's not working :cursing:


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

I just heard via the caht that tom won his class


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Yep, was just about to say. Great news! Judging from what IB said, it was to be expected - great achievement nonetheless


----------



## bbkam (Jun 23, 2008)

Well congrats to Tom, how about the juniors? and when are the pics up lol


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

excellent news for Tom  how has DB done?


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Dont know. Would like to find out myself. Would be good to have DB and tom battle it out for the overall!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Steedee said:


> Dont know. Would like to find out myself. Would be good to have DB and tom battle it out for the overall!


haha two of UKM's finest battling for the win:thumb:


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

There is a woman on the stream / jumpy slideshow talking about cycling


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

shows over Tom won his class and the overall!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

CONGRATS tom


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

finished at nearly half 9?! thats gotta be a record for the south coast lol.

i've been there till 10pm+ twice


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Baz DB got 2nd out of 4


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2010)

Congrats to both


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Awesome result Tom


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

congrats tom, looked awesome buddy...aaron i looked out for u...couldnt see ya tho!! good show today well done to anyone who competed!!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

pob80 said:


> Baz DB got 2nd out of 4


baz says out of 5 fatty.......


----------



## PortsmoutLive (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I just wanted to say thank you for watching our Live Stream tonight and sorry to those who experienced our technical problems(!). This was due to a poor internet connection at the venue and will be resolved before the next time.

What a great evening though and a huge well done to Tom!!!

We hope you'll join us next time.

Claire


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Congrats Tom.......you looked great! :thumb:

Well done on 2nd DB!

Also congrats to Harold Marillier's guys Ian, Terry, Eugene, Kevin and Lorraine Soutter!! A nice haul for the Forest Gym All placed top 3.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Well done to everyone especially the UK-M boys Tom and DB had a great day. Shame couldnt socialize more with everyone (JoJo 007 did it for both of us)..Got loads of pics of every competitor.

Ive decided to Team up with Alex from The Beef to help cover show photography for the UKBFF. Ill also be supplying photos from UKBFF Shows to Flex and Bodyfitness (when needed).

Any competitors who didnt get a Photography order form just email me [email protected] and ill sort out the details

Ill try and get some shots up soon..

Fivos


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Great show yesterday! Well done DB you looked wicked - maybe if mama pitts hadn't sewn up ya posing trunks you would've pipped 1st  congrats to Tom too - you were in a class of your own!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Awesome show, next time I help out back stage I might wear less expensive jeans and not brand new white trainers haha

Well done everyone!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Magic Torch said:


> Awesome show, next time I help out back stage I might wear less expensive jeans and not brand new white trainers haha
> 
> Well done everyone!


haha thats a FAIL


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> haha thats a FAIL


Defo, oi loved the advertising at the end


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Congrats Tom and Baz!

Great day - us Hercules mob all really enjoyed it!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Gutted i couldn't get down there.

Good results all round by the sound of it though, good work guys.


----------



## Lulu (Mar 18, 2010)

Thoroughly enjoyed the show - feeling really fired up for the London one. Just the kick up the butt I needed! Well done guys:thumb:


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

You sure it was tan that ruined those jeans Jamie or was it the sauce from that monstrous burger you had half way through the day


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Lulu said:


> Thoroughly enjoyed the show - feeling really fired up for the London one. Just the kick up the butt I needed! Well done guys:thumb:


When/where is the london show?

Defo be up for that...


----------



## Cass (Jun 3, 2009)

Really great show, Tom and Baz, you both looked awesome, well done!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

CharlieC25 said:


> You sure it was tan that ruined those jeans Jamie or was it the sauce from that monstrous burger you had half way through the day


That was actually my second of the day - and I had the exact same burger earlier lol at least I was out of the mayo firing line, your boy is very cute, was good to meet u 



dutch_scott said:


> cant believe u did that..what a beta :whistling:


LMFAO

Looking good on the day mate, still a lump - even if I didn't understand a word you said  Good to finally shake your hand :beer:


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> That was actually my second of the day - and I had the exact same burger earlier lol at least I was out of the mayo firing line, your boy is very cute, was good to meet u


Haha yeah he was getting abit trigger happy with the mayo bottle although I was more worried about Bri stealing his pasta - she was salivating just abit hehe

Good to meet you too - was a really good show :thumb:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Well done Tom you fat head, Looked awesome 

Totally different physique from last year, super impressed

DB looked sh1t hot also (pains me to say lol) , just needs tighten back area in next 2 weeks and will be spot on


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

jw007 were you sat with Tom in the front few rows? I thought it was you but wasn't sure... I had my little boy with me little blondie


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

jw007 said:


> DB looked sh1t hot also (pains me to say lol) , *just needs tighten back area in next 2 weeks and will be spot on *


Joe the nutter was up and out this morning doing his cardio - the boy is on a mission!

U were lookin a little pale yesterday mate  x


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

CharlieC25 said:


> jw007 were you sat with Tom in the front few rows? I thought it was you but wasn't sure... I had my little boy with me little blondie


Yeah, that was me, I was sat next to Dutch scott, The one with big mis-shapen arms, narrow calvicals and a bald Patch:lol: :lol: :lol:

I was the tanned sexy one with the reaaly huuuge back :lol: :lol: :lol: :beer:


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

So you weren't the two dwarfs with no real biceps then?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Joe the nutter was up and out this morning doing his cardio - the boy is on a mission!
> 
> *U were lookin a little pale yesterday mate*  x


Cardios for queers

It wasnt my fault about the tan, That fckin MT2, not had any in months, I think it must stick around for ages

Spent a few hours sitting in sun in jacuzzi yest lunch time and It super tanned me :lol: :lol:

I cant lose the fckin tan now:lol: :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

CharlieC25 said:


> So you weren't the two dwarfs with no real biceps then?


NO:cursing: :cursing:

:lol: :lol: :lol:

That was TT and Mr Moan-avator:whistling:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

dutch_scott said:


> :thumb:
> 
> that most probably was super sexy me..we often get mistaken.. dunno why i have two good arms and no receeding hair!! :thumb:


Your belly and back hair is certainly not receeding, I grant you that


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

On the subject of the show, how big was alvin small!?!?! Think he was like 22-23stone yesterday!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

CharlieC25 said:


> Great show yesterday! Well done DB you looked wicked - maybe if mama pitts hadn't sewn up ya posing trunks you would've pipped 1st


i would have sure given him something reow :whistling:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

CharlieC25 said:


> You sure it was tan that ruined those jeans Jamie or was it the sauce from that monstrous burger you had half way through the day


dam you all and your eating, it was HORRID sitting there watching DB eat maccyds, doughnuts, sweets, oreos, burgers and chips gggggrrrrrrr :cursing:


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Well done Tom on your class and overall win. Awesome result. Enjoy your food... Like I am.

J


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

supercell said:


> Well done Tom on your class and overal win. Awesome result. Enjoy your food... Like I am.
> 
> J


LOL Ive got a few days off then have to be back on diet for the Expo guest spot.

Jay Cutlers on after my warm up so no way am I looking anything but awesome.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

hahah good work mate. Like me then, i was back doing cardio here in Florida this morning at 6am. Means I can smash the breakfast buffet up at 9am for my second breakfast of the day!!!!

Well done again mate

J


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Alvin looked frickin awesome and off season as well JEES!! That guy is MASSIVE! Great posing display by Dan Smith aswell, think the standing ovation may have bought a tear to his eye - what an achievement!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

CharlieC25 said:


> Alvin looked frickin awesome and off season as well JEES!! That guy is MASSIVE! Great posing display by Dan Smith aswell, think the standing ovation may have bought a tear to his eye - what an achievement!


x2 :thumb:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

here is barry

excuse my screaming in the background lol

xxxxx


----------



## Lulu (Mar 18, 2010)

Smitch - London show is on 16 May, can't wait now!


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

DB's posing routine was very funny. Alvin Small is fookin huge. Great day nice to meet, Briar,db and Haimer


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Galtonator said:


> DB's posing routine was very funny. Alvin Small is fookin huge. Great day nice to meet, Briar,db and Haimer


nice to meet you and your wifey too


----------



## fitpics (Sep 27, 2009)

I photographed the 2005, 2007 and 2008 show there which were excellent and looked forward to watching the link....anyone know what went wrong with it?

Congratulations to Tom for picking up the trophy again and too all those that took to the stage


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

fitpics said:


> I photographed the 2005, 2007 and 2008 show there which were excellent and looked forward to watching the link....anyone know what went wrong with it?
> 
> Congratulations to Tom for picking up the trophy again and too all those that took to the stage


There was an apology a few pages back from the people who run it...all it says is something about 'technical problems'. Very bad timing...


----------



## bbkam (Jun 23, 2008)

Are the results out yet? Like names and scores?


----------

